# Makita RF1101 Router Lift Option?



## nwmike (Jan 20, 2015)

~first post~

Cheers! So I'm picking up this Makita based on some good reviews and that it tested among the quietest of the routers available. (trying to be a good neighbor  )

Besides spending north of $300 on a fancy lift, are there any other options available? I know that some lift mechanisms are sold that utilize the plunge routers base to do the lifting. Any ideas? There seems to be little information available for what I'm looking to do with this specific router. Rocker confirmed that my current lift the FX is not compatible with this router.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Micheal welcome to the forum.
You might check this out
Router Raizer


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Michael, welcome to the forum.

It looks like you can use the barrel in a home made lift.

http://youtu.be/QfjeS5jolBs

There are many examples on youtube...

I would prefer to spend that money on a router with a built in lift such as the Triton TRA001/MOF001, then spend that much on a lift.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Michael.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

nwmike said:


> ~first post~
> 
> Cheers! So I'm picking up this Makita based on some good reviews and that it tested among the quietest of the routers available. (trying to be a good neighbor  )
> 
> ...


This is how I solved the problem at little cost.

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/54554-howto-install-router-lift.html#post488602


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you haven't purchased the Makita yet, check out the Triton TRA001, which is powerful and rather quiet, and includes a built in lift with above table adjustment. Not always easy to find, but a superb tool.


----------



## nwmike (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes and pointers, I will be looking into them all! The router arrives today so I'm anxious to get it to work


----------

